# Worst Song of all time



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Heard this song on Aussie radio the other day and it made me think 1. they don't make songs like that anymore and 2 is there a worse song ever written or performed..............
Note Chad Morgan made a career out of this one song which he performed (amoungst others) for 40 years or more............ no accounting for taste!


----------



## Art Rock

ROFL...........................


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Maybe we should rename this thread howlow can you go.............


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Pugg

Jody Bernal - Que sí que no (+lyric)

Sold lost of copy's.


----------



## Belowpar

Well Sinatra seemed to think so. He was under contract at Columbia and Mitch Miller selected a few howlers for him. As soon as he could leave he set himself up with Reprise Records. He often cited this song as motivation.

Odd thing is Mitch Miller had had a good musical career himself but didn't know what to do in response to Rock and Roll. Years later Miller spotted Sinatra in a hotel lobby and walked across with his hand outstretched. Sinatra didn't look at him, just said "Keep walkin', A++hole!"


----------



## EdwardBast

This cloying, insipid ditty gets my vote:


----------



## chill782002

This one gets my vote. Appalling.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Well, I'm just going to nominate the British National Anthem. Dreadful tune, tedious libretto. About as inspiring and uplifting as tofu.


----------



## Sloe

Macarena I really hated that song when it was popular.


----------



## Sloe

Art Rock said:


> ROFL...........................


Nothing wrong with the smurf song I listened to an album with these songs when I was a child:






By the way I voted for Vader Abrahams song in Eurovision:






Dutch singing really sounds like made up English.


----------



## Merl

I used to buy records for a wholesaler in the 80s and this was the worst song I had ever heard. Still is. Utter crap and hugely annoying.


----------



## Blancrocher

Dr Johnson said:


>


That one almost killed me, Dr J.


----------



## Manxfeeder

I'll see your Star Trek and raise you one Hobbit.


----------



## Bulldog

The Association - "Cherish". This song is barf material.


----------



## Guest

chill782002 said:


> This one gets my vote. Appalling.


This is one of my all-time favorites. LSC ruled.


----------



## Guest

What I dislike about threads as this is that they degenerate into people picking perfectly acceptable songs simply because they don't like them and we're supposed to agree. There is nothing wrong with Hey Jude or Cherish. On a similar thread on FB people started with awful songs but then one guy picks Thunderclap Newman's Something in the Air. That's the worst song you've ever heard?? So some on, folks, try to pick stuff most people would agree is awful before someone insists the Brandenburg Concertos were total garbage and it's no wonder they weren't performed in Bach's time.


----------



## ldiat

Dr Johnson said:


> [/QUOTE
> just happened to find this tune on youtube a week or so ago. I never ever have listened to this before....kinda glad i have not this band did a few more similar to this HELP. nice post


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Tristan

Probably "My Jeans":


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat

DONT YOU PEOPLE START DANCE'EN LOL


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat

but i LIKE this song


----------



## Sloe

ldiat said:


> DONT YOU PEOPLE START DANCE'EN LOL


Village people was created by Frenchmen and the characters they choosed was what they associated America with.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Keepem coming I'm lovin the awfulness of this stuff


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Victor Redseal said:


> What I dislike about threads as this is that they degenerate into people picking perfectly acceptable songs simply because they don't like them and we're supposed to agree. There is nothing wrong with Hey Jude or Cherish. On a similar thread on FB people started with awful songs but then one guy picks Thunderclap Newman's Something in the Air. That's the worst song you've ever heard?? So some on, folks, try to pick stuff most people would agree is awful before someone insists the Brandenburg Concertos were total garbage and it's no wonder they weren't performed in Bach's time.


I dare you to listen to this version of Hey Jude to the end- I know I can't


----------



## Ekim the Insubordinate

Manxfeeder beat me to Leonard Nimoy's wonderful gem.

So I guess I'll just have to throw out these wonderful gems:








The last is wonderful in that it is also educational - in case you forget the order of the days of the week.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Ekim the Insubordinate said:


> Manxfeeder beat me to Leonard Nimoy's wonderful gem.
> 
> So I guess I'll just have to throw out these wonderful gems:


Touche! I was about to post Rebecca Black.


----------



## Tristan

There was a lot of bad stuff in the early 90s, but this stands out the most to me:


----------



## ldiat

Ekim the Insubordinate said:


> Manxfeeder beat me to Leonard Nimoy's wonderful gem.
> 
> So I guess I'll just have to throw out these wonderful gems:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last is wonderful in that it is also educational - in case you forget the order of the days of the week.


WOW just remembered this one how about this one about days of the week ( but its a nice song)


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

ldiat said:


> WOW just remembered this one how about this one about days of the week ( but its a nice song)


Hey thats a classical Aussie track held in very high regarf in Oz and as legend has it Paul McCartney got BBC radio to replay it when he first heard it on the radio
Now it you want some Oz trash this is what you should be looking for


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Ekim the Insubordinate

Tristan said:


> There was a lot of bad stuff in the early 90s, but this stands out the most to me:


I always viewed this song as being ironic - very unserious, mocking models and their haughty attitudes. The other ones are worse - to me - because they are actually trying to be serious.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Think this pretty close tot he worst


----------



## Tristan

Ekim the Insubordinate said:


> I always viewed this song as being ironic - very unserious, mocking models and their haughty attitudes. The other ones are worse - to me - because they are actually trying to be serious.


Yeah, there are some songs that are purposefully bad that I can give a pass to, like "What Does the Fox Say?" by Ylvis or #SELFIE by The Chainsmokers. The former is by an artist who purposefully creates comedic songs (in this case parodying Gangnam Style and other dance songs), and the latter was meant to be a satire on selfie-taking. Doesn't mean the songs actually sound good though


----------



## cwarchc

Another contender


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

That was bad couldn't listen to much of it as it was scarring my brain


----------



## ldiat




----------



## fluteman

This is one harsh thread. I'm not sure I can take much more.


----------



## Tristan

The Danes created bubblegum dance, a genre that gave us "Barbie Girl". Not much bubblegum dance is known besides that one song, but Toy Box, another Danish creation, had some hits. This one is probably the worst:


----------



## ldiat

fluteman said:


> This is one harsh thread. I'm not sure I can take much more.


wait I like this tune!!:guitar:


----------



## ldiat

(this is getting good:cheers


----------



## ldiat

i just read "BUMBLE GUM" AAAHHHHHHHH!!!


----------



## fluteman

ldiat said:


> i just read "BUMBLE GUM" AAAHHHHHHHH!!!


I've always liked this one and the video is good too. It just shows tastes vary, though to me most of the songs in this thread are indeed at the pinnacle of rottenness.


----------



## Tristan

Sorry I keep posting in this thread, but I know a lot of bad music!

Can't believe I forgot this one:


----------



## Pugg

My country won the Eurovision song contest, says a lot about the rest of the participants.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Vronsky

I've read in our local media several years ago that someone used this song for torturing prisoners. The song was played very loud for seven hours in extremely small cell.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Anyone want to do a Poll I think Agadoo is winning so far (or losing the most):lol:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Time for some more insults to our eyes and ears


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Pugg




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Pugg said:


>


Wins on funny factor but was put together by comedy team behind the Movies The Castle and The Dish


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Now entering the world of Epically bad music- be warned


----------



## Ekim the Insubordinate

ldiat said:


>


Come on now! Whip It is a brilliant song. Devo is a great band! This one does not belong in here.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

This wins my vote


----------



## Pugg

That voice..............


----------



## Ekim the Insubordinate

It just felt like this thread needed to be Rick-rolled!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Keepem comin....................


----------



## Tristan

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


>


Boo! Hiss. Gonna have to disagree with you on this one  Bangarang is not my favorite of Skrillex, but I still really like it. You either love Skrillex or hate him, true, but I'm in the "love" camp


----------



## cwarchc

hight of cheeese


----------



## Dr Johnson

Another stinker from the 70s:


----------



## ldiat

Ekim the Insubordinate said:


> Come on now! Whip It is a brilliant song. Devo is a great band! This one does not belong in here.


yea ok .....(snicker-snicker)


----------



## Pugg

Harry and the Potters: "I Am a Wizard"


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

A contender for the worst ever


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Pugg

The Kelly Family -Fell in Love with an Alien [HQ]


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Kieran

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


>


Just, what if...he's telling the truth?!


----------



## cwarchc

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


>


A really bad cover of a Jaques Brell song


----------



## Sloe

cwarchc said:


> A really bad cover of a Jaques Brell song


I prefer it over the original.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes

ldiat said:


>


One of my faves.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Bulldog

Victor Redseal said:


> What I dislike about threads as this is that they degenerate into people picking perfectly acceptable songs simply because they don't like them and we're supposed to agree. There is nothing wrong with Hey Jude or Cherish.


If I thought there was nothing wrong with Cherish, I wouldn't have selected this pathetic offering. As to other people agreeing with me, I don't care one way or the other.


----------



## Manxfeeder

ldiat said:


> wait I like this tune!!:guitar:


I do too! Whazzup with that?


----------



## Manxfeeder

If you have a grandchild under 3 years old, do not play this one, or they will have it going in a continuous loop.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Is there something neafarious about this thread? Is this the beginning of a Mystery Science 3000 experiment, where when this thread is completed, someone gets shot into space and is force-fed these things to see which one puts them over the edge?


----------



## Bettina

This song is pretty annoying (although also a little bit sexy):


----------



## Pugg

This is so ........


----------



## Art Rock

Vaneyes said:


>


Hey! I love that song!


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Manxfeeder said:


> Is there something neafarious about this thread? Is this the beginning of a Mystery Science 3000 experiment, where when this thread is completed, someone gets shot into space and is force-fed these things to see which one puts them over the edge?
> 
> View attachment 93942


Damn I've been busted


----------



## Pugg

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Damn I've been busted


You can run but you can't hide.


----------



## TxllxT

Just to get out of the English language loop: More than two hours of Karel Gott Schlagers and you're fit for the madhouse. (Karel Gott is the best singer of the Czech Republic for 40 years without interruption).


----------



## elgar's ghost

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


>


WTF!!!!  Now I know he was a p***head :lol:


----------



## senza sordino

Shaun Cassidy Lonely Girl


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## elgar's ghost

While we're on the 'actor given an unlikely recording deal' theme...


----------



## cwarchc

.............................................


Sloe said:


> I prefer it over the original.


----------



## Dr Johnson

elgars ghost said:


> While we're on the 'actor given an unlikely recording deal' theme...


This is truly, irredeemably, ineffably awful. :tiphat:


----------



## elgar's ghost

Dr Johnson said:


> This is truly, irredeemably, ineffably awful. :tiphat:


You're most welcome.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

elgars ghost said:


> You're most welcome.


Like your work :lol:

here is some more - my goodness I will never be able to listen to Starway to heaven ever again after this


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

I need some freakbeat now to clear my mind


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Sloe

Dr Johnson said:


>


Nice song.

But it feels horrible to know that I am older than than what Tony Orlando was then.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Satire at its best


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## TurnaboutVox

I'm surprised no-one's suggested this cloying drivel yet. It still haunts me from my childhood.


----------



## Klassik

Track & field great Carl Lewis decided to make a music video in the 1980s. The results were tragic. As terrible as the song is, the ending of the video is even worse and more bizarre.






Of course, the singing in that is much better than Carl's hilarious failed attempt at singing the US National Anthem:


----------



## elgar's ghost

TurnaboutVox said:


> I'm surprised no-one's suggested this cloying drivel yet. It still haunts me from my childhood.


Yes, this was horrendous (as was his other big hit _Silver Lady_) - I remember at school one girl had his name boldly emblazoned on her pencil case.

At least David Soul could send himself up later - he sang this song at a patient's bedside in the comedy series _Little Britain_. He is also has dual American-British citizenship now, I believe.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

elgars ghost said:


> Yes, this was horrendous (as was his other big hit _Silver Lady_) - I remember at school one girl had his name boldly emblazoned on her pencil case.


I listened to both in deciding which to pick. The doctors are undecided about whether my ears will recover.



elgars ghost said:


> At least David Soul could send himself up later - he sang this song at a patient's bedside in the comedy series _Little Britain_. He is also has dual American-British citizenship now, I believe.


I did see that, yes. I presume he can look back on it and laugh now.


----------



## David OByrne




----------



## Guest

Bulldog said:


> If I thought there was nothing wrong with Cherish, I wouldn't have selected this pathetic offering. As to other people agreeing with me, I don't care one way or the other.


Speaking of a pathetc offering,


----------



## Jos

Good grief, this thread is horible; keep up the good work !
Bit disapointed that it took nine (9!) pages for Barry Manilow to appear.
Thank you, Vaneyes ; on behalf of the society for the continuous bashing of Barry Manilow worldwide.


----------



## Jos

Vaneyes said:


>


Also the name of a hipster brewski with a ridiculous alcohol percentage (and price tag)
Maybe the song is better after downing one of these.


free image host


----------



## Manxfeeder

In the interests of multiculturalism, here's some drivel from India.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Corey Feldman's Angelic to the Core album is consistently awful, but this one is particularly awful.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Manxfeeder said:


> In the interests of multiculturalism, here's some drivel from India.


Double post weve already gor that one - must be very bad.............


----------



## Manxfeeder

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Double post weve already gor that one - must be very bad.............


Oops. Oh, well, if you missed it the first time, here it comes again.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Manxfeeder

You can't have a Worst Songs thread without something from the Hoff.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Manxfeeder said:


> You can't have a Worst Songs thread without something from the Hoff.


Note post #152 is where all this Hoff badness began back in 1975!


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

^good work very impressive


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## TurnaboutVox

^^^ I think 14 posts from one poster on one page may constitute some kind of record for TC, Vaneyes. :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

TurnaboutVox said:


> ^^^ I think 14 posts from one poster on one page may constitute some kind of record for TC, Vaneyes. :tiphat:


And what a record or records, glad aint gottem in my record collections- make nice ash trays thou


----------



## ldiat

Vaneyes said:


>


wait this one is better


----------



## ldiat

Vaneyes said:


>


no, good tune for the 70's


----------



## Harmonie

These two songs make me cringe so hard.










I can only take solace in the fact that I only actually had exposure to the first song once. The second one however is regularly played on any station that plays anything from the 70s. It is so bad. Speaking of the first song, since I wasn't around back then... Is that song for real? Is it actually for real? Because it just seems too much to actually be real. It _has_ to be a joke. lol.


----------



## Vaneyes

ldiat said:


> no, good tune for the 70's


70s was the lost decade, try another.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Phil loves classical

Am I the only one who hates this?


----------



## Pugg

False sentiment


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Phil loves classical said:


> Am I the only one who hates this?


Anything Adele makes this list in my book


----------



## Pugg

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Anything Adele makes this list in my book


 Britney Spears is 100 times worse


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Pugg said:


> Britney Spears is 100 times worse


Lets have a race to the bottom............


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

chill782002 said:


> This one gets my vote. Appalling.


That is the worst


----------



## Manxfeeder

Pugg said:


> Britney Spears is 100 times worse


Excellent observation, cogently stated with flawless logic.


----------



## Jos

Vaneyes is on a roll !! What wonderful misery, all of them.
Such extensive knowledge of the worst of the worst makes me wonder about your elpee collection...:devil: 
Not revealing any secrets about mine ...


----------



## bharbeke

Vaneyes, most of what you're posting is at least decent. Maybe they are overplayed in your area? Some of them, I hear too often at karaoke.

William Shatner's version of "Rocket Man" is awful in musical terms but worth watching once for the sheer bizarre factor.

The worst song I can remember right now is Adam Sandler's "At a Medium Pace."


----------



## Jos

Harmonie said:


> These two songs make me cringe so hard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can only take solace in the fact that I only actually had exposure to the first song once. The second one however is regularly played on any station that plays anything from the 70s. It is so bad. Speaking of the first song, since I wasn't around back then... Is that song for real? Is it actually for real? Because it just seems too much to actually be real. It _has_ to be a joke. lol.


Guilty as charged m'lord.
In my defense; there is some curiosity value to "pop muzik" , it had a "double groove"; two tracks on one side, on the 12" version that is. Interesting way of cutting, but it didn't catch on. (Could have made for some "interesting" mistakes in the dj-booth)
But I swear I got rid of the Steve Miller Band long time ago, I swear !


----------



## Jos

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Anything Adele makes this list in my book


And just when you thought things couldn't get any worse; another "hello" pops up. Lionel Richie.
Couldn't find the original video, but there are lots of entertaining spoofs on YT. 
Here's our maestro live; pass me the bucket, or a silver bullit...


----------



## Vaneyes

bharbeke said:


> Vaneyes, most of what you're posting is at least *decent*. Maybe they are overplayed in your area? Some of them, I hear too often at karaoke.
> 
> William Shatner's version of "Rocket Man" is awful in musical terms but worth watching once for the sheer bizarre factor.
> 
> The worst song I can remember right now is Adam Sandler's "At a Medium Pace."


"You of course meant to say *indecent*. Understood."


----------



## Vaneyes

Lady, Endless Love, Three Times a Lady. Endless schlock it seems.


----------



## ldiat

Boy there are some bad tunes but YINZ ARE A TOUGH GROUP WOW


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Harmonie said:


> These two songs make me cringe so hard.
> 
> I can only take solace in the fact that I only actually had exposure to the first song once. The second one however is regularly played on any station that plays anything from the 70s. It is so bad. Speaking of the first song, since I wasn't around back then... Is that song for real? Is it actually for real? Because it just seems too much to actually be real. It _has_ to be a joke. lol.


Oh, completely real, and not that unusual for late 1970's synth-pop.



> The single, first released in the UK in early 1979, was bolstered by a music video *that was well received by critics.* The clip featured Scott as a DJ singing into a microphone from behind an exaggerated turntable setup, at times flanked by two female models who sang and danced in a robotic manner.


----------



## Jos

And repeat after TurnaboutVox; "well received by the critics", I'm sure you can see that now :lol:


----------



## Manxfeeder

Jos said:


> And repeat after TurnaboutVox; "well received by the critics", I'm sure you can see that now :lol:


Well, in its defense, at 3:01, they are taking all those 45s and throwing them away. At least they get points for self-deprecating.


----------



## Guest

With so many out there, choosing just one is tricky. This one ranks near the top of the list for me, though.

*Note: The lyrics are NSFW.
*


----------



## elgar's ghost




----------



## Manxfeeder

Has this classic popped up yet? Bad song, bad singing; it's got it all.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Phil loves classical




----------



## ldiat

phil loves classical said:


>


now watch it buddy, i like her and this song!!!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

ldiat said:


> now watch it buddy, i like her and this song!!!


Comes up as a blank vid for me maybe just as well.................


----------



## Phil loves classical

ldiat said:


> now watch it buddy, i like her and this song!!!


Ok, here's another


----------



## ldiat

Taylor Swift - We Are Never Ever Getting Back Together PARODY!!


----------



## ldiat

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Comes up as a blank vid for me maybe just as well.................


\
well it was the t swift vid OK!!!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

ldiat said:


> \
> well it was the t swift vid OK!!!


Probably banned in Oz as excessively dangerous to mental health


----------



## ldiat

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Probably banned in Oz as excessively dangerous to mental health


just for that!


----------



## Phil loves classical

ldiat said:


> just for that!


A lot of the bad old somgs make great entertainment. What gets on my nerves are the newer songs that i hear played like this


----------



## Vaneyes

*Everything*. No bubblegum discrimination here. Should be considered with Ritchie, Manilow, Anka, Croce, Newton, Humperdinck for landfill nuisance.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## elgar's ghost

ldiat said:


>


Oooooh - painful memories here! When I was 14 I had a crush on a really nice girl called Sylvia and my friends would mercilessly tease me by singing the opening words to this song each time she was around where we used to hang out. Just to make things worse it was 1977-78 and this damned song - which I'd never liked anyway - was five years old by then. The agonies of adolescence, eh?


----------



## Art Rock

There are a lot of decent songs listed in this thread, a few that I really love, and one of my all-time favourites.

You all suck. :devil:


----------



## hpowders

Art Rock said:


> There are a lot of decent songs listed in this thread, a few that I really love, and one of my all-time favourites.
> 
> You all suck. :devil:


:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Vaneyes

Sorry, gentle hearts. 

All rap of course, and anything to come from LCD Soundsystem--saw them for the first and last time on last night's SNL.

Back to topic at hand...


----------



## Vaneyes

Ahoy swabbies, more sailing.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

AC DC's first single in Oz (not so good and no Bon Scott- Bon Joined shortly after this debacle)


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## geralmar

Vaneyes said:


>


Anka met with considerable feminist backlash for this song.

Another song that hardly qualifies as a feminist anthem:

https://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=TO8Z4ZupPcg

It Must Be Him, Vikki Carr


----------



## Dr Johnson

geralmar said:


> Anka met with considerable feminist backlash for this song.
> 
> *Another song that hardly qualifies as a feminist anthem:*
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=TO8Z4ZupPcg
> 
> It Must Be Him, Vikki Carr


There must be many contenders:






Still, I can't entirely dismiss a band who wrote this:


----------



## geralmar

I have an intense aversion towards dead lady songs:

https://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=EQOjxA8rrks

Ebony Eyes, Every Brothers

https://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=ZuuH2lnyizM

Honey, Bobby Goldsboro


----------



## geralmar

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


>


You forgot the flip side:

https://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=B0SdG2Nxl0w

Put the Bone In


----------



## Belowpar

Oh Willie, what were you thinking!


----------



## andrecampana

Betty Olivero's "On water, wind and bells" is probably the worst piano piece i've ever listened to


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## jdec




----------



## jdec

A runner up...


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## geralmar

Vaneyes said:


>


Funny thing about "Sink the Bismarck": Although it is undeniably a "bad" song-- the Bismarck was doing more than "making such a fuss"-- it did teach this feckless American ten-year old a bit of WW II history and that the Americans weren't the only ones fighting and dying under sometimes horrifiic circumstances. It enabled me to watch the 1960 Kenneth More movie with the seriousness and appreciation it deserved.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Manxfeeder

Vaneyes said:


>


As a resident of the Nashville area, I apologize for this.


----------



## Harmonie

When I worked overnights at Walmart they played this song all of the time and I couldn't stand it. Definitely deserves to be in this topic.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Gotta stop now my computer will kill itself otherwise..........


----------



## bharbeke

Also, some ballad-loving TC users would have their blood pressure rise too much if you continued in that vein. Seriously, "I Will Always Love You" as worst song of all time contender? You may not like it or think it is overplayed, but a lot of people, myself included, think it is awesome.


----------



## Pugg

bharbeke said:


> Also, some ballad-loving TC users would have their blood pressure rise too much if you continued in that vein. Seriously, "I Will Always Love You" as worst song of all time contender? You may not like it or think it is overplayed, but a lot of people, myself included, think it is awesome.


They are saying that about:" My heart will go" sung by C.Dion also, but not in my books.


----------



## OldFashionedGirl




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

bharbeke said:


> Also, some ballad-loving TC users would have their blood pressure rise too much if you continued in that vein. Seriously, "I Will Always Love You" as worst song of all time contender? You may not like it or think it is overplayed, but a lot of people, myself included, think it is awesome.


I guess you like Dollys original version too............


----------



## OldFashionedGirl




----------



## bharbeke

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> I guess you like Dollys original version too............


I do. Her duet version with Vince Gill is also quite good.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## bharbeke

"500 Miles" is great, especially its appearance in the movie Benny and Joon.


----------



## Manxfeeder

This one spawned a slew of YouTube imitators.


----------



## geralmar

Fun/bad: Fluffy, Gloria Balsam.


----------



## Harmonie

Manxfeeder said:


> This one spawned a slew of YouTube imitators.


The sad thing is I seriously can't tell whether that is a genuine Christian song or a parody.


----------



## Sloe

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


>


There was an episode of Supernatural were history was changed so Titanic never sunk one of the results was that Celine Dione was a forgotten singer.


----------



## Sloe

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


>


This is worse:


----------



## Sloe




----------



## mtmailey

Worst songs are mostly in HIP HOP /RAP music like gangster rap.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Sloe said:


> There was an episode of Supernatural were history was changed so Titanic never sunk one of the results was that Celine Dione was a forgotten singer.


That would be my new favorite TV show then.........


----------



## Sloe

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> That would be my new favorite TV show then.........


It was changed back.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Sloe said:


> It was changed back.


Damn...............................


----------



## Manxfeeder

Sloe said:


>


I should have known when I saw that cheap sax at the beginning that this wouldn't be worth watching.


----------



## Sloe




----------



## znapschatz

Yummy Yummy Yummy I Got Love in my Tummy

Bubblegum Rock from the 1960s. I don't know if it's the worst, but I dislike it the most.


----------



## OldFashionedGirl




----------



## Bettina

znapschatz said:


> Yummy Yummy Yummy I Got Love in my Tummy
> 
> Bubblegum Rock from the 1960s. I don't know if it's the worst, but I dislike it the most.


Does that actually mean what it sounds like it means? The title makes it sound like she...you know...swallowed something.


----------



## Klassik

The production quality of the video is so bad that it's good!


----------



## Klassik

Bettina said:


> Does that actually mean what it sounds like it means? The title makes it sound like she...you know...swallowed something.


Come on now, don't be ridiculous! :lol:

_This is a family forum so I tried to keep it PG rated at least!_


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

How bad can it get - obviously very.................


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

More Sheep


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Sloe

Bettina said:


> Does that actually mean what it sounds like it means? The title makes it sound like she...you know...swallowed something.


Yes it is Tristan that have swallowed the love potion.


----------



## Manxfeeder

This one is pretty bad. Of course, Nino Rota intentionally made it annoying for its role in the movie.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Its bad and makes my worst list


----------



## Sloe




----------



## Klassik

Great or terrible?






No question needed if this is terrible:


----------



## dillonp2020

Utter garbage. I had just finished the Brahms concert for Violin and Orchestra when I thought of this, totally ruined my musical mood.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

^ terrible thanks for sharing - lol that is bad


----------



## Sloe

Would have been good if it was not for the screaming parts:


----------



## Bulldog

Klassik said:


> Great or terrible?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No question needed if this is terrible:


Those two songs are not bad at all. They sure beat all the crap songs put out by the Association or the Carpenters.


----------



## Bulldog

Sloe said:


> Would have been good if it was not for the screaming parts:


All that self-pity is disgusting. I just can't understand why some folks love playing the victim (Trump and Clinton come to mind).


----------



## Sloe

Bulldog said:


> Those two songs are not bad at all. They sure beat all the crap songs put out by the Association or the Carpenters.


Thumbdumping is really bad. I don´t think Chumbawamba like the song themselves they just made it to become rich.






The original is even worse.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

This must be pretty close to the worst


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## elgar's ghost

Manxfeeder said:


> This one spawned a slew of YouTube imitators.


The mere fact that the bass player is toting one of those hideous Steinbergers means that their place in the seventh circle of hell should be confirmed forever.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

elgars ghost said:


> The mere fact that the bass player is toting one of those hideous Steinbergers means that their place in the seventh circle of hell should be confirmed forever.


What can I say holy Jesus- thats bad


----------



## ArtMusic

I came across this atrocious song.


----------



## Klassik

Great or terrible?


----------



## Pugg

ArtMusic said:


> I came across this atrocious song.


Looked this one up, seem to be a right hit in his days.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Pugg said:


> Looked this one up, seem to be a right hit in his days.


Nah, it was always wrong cant help bad taste


----------



## OldFashionedGirl




----------



## ldiat

aaaahhhhh!!!


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat

ok this is titled "top 10 guilty pleasures" yinz choose!


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat

2 glasses of wine.....did post this already??


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat

check out the hits!!!!


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Klassik

ldiat said:


>





ldiat said:


> check out the hits!!!!


These aren't bad compared to this atrocity from the 1980s:






This was very popular here in Texas back in the 1990s. Perhaps even more so than the Macarena.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Klassik said:


> These aren't bad compared to this atrocity from the 1980s:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was very popular here in Texas back in the 1990s. Perhaps even more so than the Macarena.


My god i had tried to forget those horrors ahhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## bharbeke

I respect your right to your own opinions, but disliking "Chattahoochee" is about the closest you can come to having a wrong opinion. 

Seriously, I love the song and video, and it remains one of Alan Jackson's best songs.


----------



## Klassik

bharbeke said:


> I respect your right to your own opinions, but disliking "Chattahoochee" is about the closest you can come to having a wrong opinion.
> 
> Seriously, I love the song and video, and it remains one of Alan Jackson's best songs.


Well, I guess some people like it. Hence it's popularity! But I am not a country music fan and that song pretty much summarizes 1990s country to me. Well, there is also this 1990s country song which I hope we can all agree is terrible:






Perhaps some of his daughter's songs belong on here just as much so, if not more so, than his, but this will have to do for now!


----------



## Sloe




----------



## Sloe




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Ekim the Insubordinate

Sloe said:


>


What the hell is wrong with this song? Worst song of all time? Now it feels like we are just throwing out everything we don't personally like, rather than genuine "worst song of all time."


----------



## Ekim the Insubordinate

Sloe said:


>


This song still has incredible staying power - much more than almost all the disco era. So again - nowhere near candidate for "worst song of all time."


----------



## Klassik

Ekim the Insubordinate said:


> This song still has incredible staying power - much more than almost all the disco era. So again - nowhere near candidate for "worst song of all time."


I can see why a disco hater would hate that one. It's one of the biggest disco hits. I actually like some disco, relatively speaking at least, so I would not pick that as one of the worst songs.

As for the Village People, well, they belong here on the worst list. I can't believe that they will be desecrating our symphonic series here in Houston in a few weeks!


----------



## Sloe

Ekim the Insubordinate said:


> What the hell is wrong with this song? Worst song of all time? Now it feels like we are just throwing out everything we don't personally like, rather than genuine "worst song of all time."


I feel uncomfortable hearing it.


----------



## Pugg

Hanson - MMMBop


----------



## Klassik

Pugg said:


> Hanson - MMMBop


Now there is a terrible one!


----------



## Pugg

Klassik said:


> Now there is a terrible one!


The boys alone make me shouting .... what the heck!


----------



## bharbeke

Klassik said:


> Well, I guess some people like it. Hence it's popularity! But I am not a country music fan and that song pretty much summarizes 1990s country to me. Well, there is also this 1990s country song which I hope we can all agree is terrible:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps some of his daughter's songs belong on here just as much so, if not more so, than his, but this will have to do for now!


No unanimity here. "Achy Breaky Heart" was and is a very fun song to listen to. It's emblematic of a moment in time, but it also has staying power. I am a big fan of country music and especially 1990's country music.


----------



## Klassik

bharbeke said:


> No unanimity here. "Achy Breaky Heart" was and is a very fun song to listen to. It's emblematic of a moment in time, but it also has staying power. I am a big fan of country music and especially 1990's country music.


I wouldn't agree, but I'll give you credit. It's very brave of you to admit that you like Billy Ray Cyrus on a classical music forum! I guess it just proves that everyone has their own tastes. Hats (and mullets) off to you! :tiphat:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Think I may have found the worst song ever






cleaned it up a little


----------



## hpowders

znapschatz said:


> Yummy Yummy Yummy I Got Love in my Tummy
> 
> Bubblegum Rock from the 1960s. I don't know if it's the worst, but I dislike it the most.


I dunno. I always found that one kind of catchy, if not kitschy.


----------



## znapschatz

Bettina said:


> Does that actually mean what it sounds like it means? The title makes it sound like she...you know...swallowed something.


Honestly, I don't know, and that interpretation never occurred to me. I always thought of it as a childish expression of infatuation with some cute object of affection, kind of saccharine sweet. But when I first heard it I was only in my late '20s, so what did I know of things like that?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Klassik

This has probably already been mentioned, but it's worth mentioning again since it's so bad:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

The grand daddy of bad songs (prob should come with warning and restraining order...)


----------



## Klassik

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> The grand daddy of bad songs (prob should come with warning and restraining order...)


Wow, that actually makes this sound like Mozart or something:






This is terrible, but at least it's funny!


----------



## Sloe

Klassik said:


> Wow, that actually makes this sound like Mozart or something:


But it is Peter Griffins favourite song:


----------



## Harmonie

Has this atrocity been posted yet?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Harmonie said:


> Has this atrocity been posted yet?


Yep, I cringe ever time I hear this on the radio


----------



## Klassik

Terrible:






This one is perhaps NSFW. Actually, it's not safe under any circumstances. The question is if Günther would make Bettina's umlaut book!


----------



## Bettina

Klassik said:


> Terrible:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is perhaps NSFW. Actually, it's not safe under any circumstances. The question is if Günther would make Bettina's umlaut book!


I certainly wouldn't want to touch Günther's ding dong, but I would gladly put his name in my umlaut book! :lol:


----------



## Klassik

Bettina said:


> I certainly wouldn't want to touch Günther's ding dong, but I would gladly put his name in my umlaut book! :lol:


Well, what about his tralala? Does that translate to "porn 'stache?" :lol:


----------



## Tristan

Eh too many popular songs in the thread lately (I love "Tik Tok"!). Needs more terrible European stuff:


----------



## Sloe

Tristan said:


> Eh too many popular songs in the thread lately (I love "Tik Tok"!). Needs more terrible European stuff:







Are you happy now?


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Harmonie

This song gives me a headache from how bland it sounds. Does that even make sense?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

just for those who think this thread is a travesty


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

the original version of this tragic song and it was not Bette Milder


----------



## Baccouri

HAHAHAHAHA :lol:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Sloe




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

this is the worst so far..............


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

No this is the worst


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Even worse


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat

ldiat said:


>


i have changed my mind i now like this tune


----------



## ldiat

i found the one i really wanted to post check out the little stick figure!


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

ldiat said:


>


Actually, I don't mind Ballroom Blitz half written by an Ozzie Mike Chapman............ it is throwaway but fun I guess


----------



## ldiat

remember this young lady.....


----------



## Klassik

ldiat said:


>


I can't really explain it, but I actually kind Barbie Girl. I think it's one of those situations where it's so bad that it's good. Well, it's funny if nothing else.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

^ child salvery hey!


----------



## Pugg

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> ^ child salvery hey!


Don't say that, he suffered so long he had to do the things he did.
According to his lawyers.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Just like a catholic priest hey


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## david johnson

HHHEEEEYYYYYYY!!! Love Shack is great!!


----------



## Granate

ldiat said:


> i found the one i really wanted to post check out the little stick figure!







The most played song by bands during the parades of local summer celebrations in Spain. So good I stopped going to our own parade. You could get a whole Spanish playlist for this thread.


----------



## Granate




----------



## Granate

And another one I can't believe it was such a hit:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

just for the ****


----------



## ldiat

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


>


aaaahhhhhhhhaahhhh!!!!!!!


----------



## Granate

*Spanish childhood!*














Dance of the pom-pom
Dance of the gorillas (watch from 1:44)
Dance of the Divinas

What could go wrong?

_Nadie pasa destasquina..._


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Tallisman

This annoying trash gets on my nerves every time. John Lennon the wifebeater delivers the truth from the hippie Mount Sinai


----------



## Granate

Tallisman said:


> This annoying trash gets on my nerves every time. John Lennon the wifebeater delivers the truth from the hippie Mount Sinai


My dad's favourite  ever


----------



## ST4

You have to try really hard to get worse than this folks:






Cheese sandwich stacked with cheese, cheese and more cheese


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Johnny Cougar or any of his songs = poor imatation Bruce Springstein


----------



## Pugg

The Seekers - I'll Never find another you 
Talking of commercial rubbish.


----------



## JeffD

Try this.

I think they break the fiddle.


----------



## ldiat

Pugg said:


> The Seekers - I'll Never find another you
> Talking of commercial rubbish.


if one keeps looking just 7 years ago...same group. (well i liked the early version)


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

They are still very much loved in Oz if no where else


----------



## ldiat

so here is anther one i do think from the movie. dont know about worst


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

They were very twee but that was the times I guess like Peter Paul and Mary...........


----------



## ldiat

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> They were very twee but that was the times I guess like Peter Paul and Mary...........


you had to say it!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

ldiat said:


> you had to say it!


Thought you might post it, I couldn't bring myself to do it


----------



## ldiat

how could we forget this great song!!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

This is where the first lead singer (Dave Evans) of AC/DC ended up






And if that wasn't bad enough..................


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

and now the UK Angel (next the US one equally horrid)






US Angel (Kiss stable mates thank god they never made outside the US and Japan),where are your Whips Punky :lol: Spinal Tap eat your heart out


----------



## ldiat

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> and now the UK Angel (next the US one equally horrid)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> US Angel (Kiss stable mates thank god they never made outside the US and Japan),where are your Whips Punky :lol: Spinal Tap eat your heart out


spinal tap lol:lol:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

ldiat said:


> spinal tap lol:lol:


I think Punky Meadows was an inspiration for Spinal Tap :lol:

"Spinal Tap's lead guitarist, Nigel Tufnel. "In the '70s, I was in LA, in the lobby, waiting for a friend at a hotel," Guest recalled. "And a British band came in, and the manager went up to the desk, and he was checking in. And he turned, and one of the musicians was standing there, and he said, 'Where's your bass, where'd you put your bass?' 'I don't know.' 'What do you mean?' 'I think I left it at the airport.' 'You left your bass at the airport?' 'My what?' 'Your bass. Where's your bass?' 'I don't know, do I?' This went on _for 20 minutes_. 'So you're saying you left your bass at the airport?' 'Well I don't know, do I?' And I guess somewhere in my head, this lodged into some kind of bizarre one-act play, where this circular thing just kept going around. But there's no specific thing - it's really much more interesting to create, from the ground up, these people."


----------



## JeffD

This has to be up there on anyone's list.






The more you listen, the more creepy it seems.


----------



## JeffD

I told you that to tell you this:


----------



## Jos

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> I think Punky Meadows was an inspiration for Spinal Tap :lol:
> 
> "Spinal Tap's lead guitarist, Nigel Tufnel. "In the '70s, I was in LA, in the lobby, waiting for a friend at a hotel," Guest recalled. "And a British band came in, and the manager went up to the desk, and he was checking in. And he turned, and one of the musicians was standing there, and he said, 'Where's your bass, where'd you put your bass?' 'I don't know.' 'What do you mean?' 'I think I left it at the airport.' 'You left your bass at the airport?' 'My what?' 'Your bass. Where's your bass?' 'I don't know, do I?' This went on _for 20 minutes_. 'So you're saying you left your bass at the airport?' 'Well I don't know, do I?' And I guess somewhere in my head, this lodged into some kind of bizarre one-act play, where this circular thing just kept going around. But there's no specific thing - it's really much more interesting to create, from the ground up, these people."


Eddie, Isn't Punky Meadows featured in a Zappa song? 
I'm pretty sure about the line "punky, punky, give me your lips to die on". In fact; I must have it on a record somewhere. Must check the crates, and the web...


----------



## Blancrocher

Outkast - Roses

It's actually really catchy, but that just makes it worse.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Jos said:


> Eddie, Isn't Punky Meadows featured in a Zappa song?
> I'm pretty sure about the line "punky, punky, give me your lips to die on". In fact; I must have it on a record somewhere. Must check the crates, and the web...


Yep Punky Whips


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Not Worst but funny- shame this is the only version I could find online


----------



## ldiat




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

ldiat said:


>


Dig that Crazy dancing


----------



## elgar's ghost




----------



## ldiat

EddieRUKiddingVarese you are gonna love this


----------



## ldiat

i do not understand, but i think the eastern europe "talk classical" might have this as worst song


----------



## ldiat




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

ldiat said:


> i do not understand, but i think the eastern europe "talk classical" might have this as worst song


i like the dress  she can sing anything :lol:


----------



## ldiat




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## ldiat

aaaaaaaahhhhhhh help!


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat

once again i have to.... i put it here!!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

I'm an individual - possibly the worst song of all time


----------



## Pugg

Dolly Parton - Joshua


----------



## Il_Penseroso




----------



## ldiat

Pugg said:


> Dolly Parton - Joshua


I like her BIG voice!


----------



## ldiat

Il_Penseroso said:


>


Love it really AAAAAAHHH


----------



## Pugg

ldiat said:


> I like her BIG voice!


Not the hair?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

The front end is best


----------



## Jos

ldiat said:


>


Audiophile nightmare; playing 7"s without a proper puck. No wonder it sounds a bit off.
Must discuss this in the hifi forum, ridiculous slaughtering of an excellent piece of music....


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Roger Knox

*Four Notes That Shook the World*

Please delete this


----------



## Roger Knox

*Four Notes That Shook the World*



David OByrne said:


>


But where are the song lyrics? Added posthumously, perhaps, in PDQ Bach's strangely neglected masterpiece of the "baseball play-by-play rap" musical genre.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## hpowders

Favorite Wurst song to go with chugging beer?


----------



## CypressWillow

Vaneyes said:


>


I'd expect to see this song in a thread on some of the *best* songs of all time.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

CypressWillow said:


> I'd expect to see this song in a thread on some of the *best* songs of all time.


Which one the above or Hes so fine


----------



## hpowders

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Which one the above or Hes so fine


That's a good song bro'. I auditioned potential future wives by how sincere they were in singing it to me.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

hpowders said:


> That's a good song bro'. I auditioned potential future wives by how sincere they were in singing it to me.


How many were you planning ?


----------



## hpowders

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> How many were you planning ?


Enough for a sextet.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

hpowders said:


> Enough for a sextet.


I could say something but I'd better not ..............


----------



## hpowders

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> I could say something but I'd better not ..............


Selection round coming soon.


----------



## dillonp2020




----------



## Tero




----------



## elgar's ghost

_Changes_ by Black Sabbath. An immediate square peg in a round hole when it appeared on Sabbath's fourth album back in 1972, but turned into a total embarrassment when it was mawkishly resurrected by Ozzy Osbourne and his daughter 30 years later.


----------



## ldiat

elgars ghost said:


> _Changes_ by Black Sabbath. An immediate square peg in a round hole when it appeared on Sabbath's fourth album back in 1972, but turned into a total embarrassment when it was mawkishly resurrected by Ozzy Osbourne and his daughter 30 years later.


i agree i ain't listen to this tune since superman died


----------



## ldiat




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

^ has been listed before but is so bad it deserves as second trashing


----------



## Tristan

Anyone post this yet?

Barracuda - *** Up






Only the Germans, I swear.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat

9,580,609 view


----------



## Pugg

ldiat said:


> 9,580,609 view
> ]


Romance isn't dead.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

^ No Noooooooooooooo (not saying its a great Zappa track but no)


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

This is more like the bad stuff


----------



## Ingélou

The combined perkiness-and-schmalz of this song is bad enough, but when parodied by my older brothers for my benefit (my middle name is Diane), it holds unspeakable horrors...


----------



## Ingélou

Gosh - most of the above songs are exquisitely tasteful compared with these 1950s classics.
I never met a child who liked any of them, so why were they always popping up on Children's Favourites (Saturday morning programme on 'the wireless')?


----------



## Ingélou

And can you believe that this got on to 'Top of the Pops' in the UK in the 1960s!!!






And so did this...


----------



## Taggart

All I want for Christmas






Beep Beep






Hello Muddah


----------



## Taggart

My boomerang won't come back






Does your chewing gum






Seven Little Girls


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Chad Morgan shiek of scrubbie creek


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Taggart




----------



## Phil loves classical

heard this today at a restaurant, and couldn't stand it.


----------



## Klassik

Special Christmas edition:






Oh the pain! A co-worker informed me that they made a movie based on that song. Yikes.






It does not matter who sings this because it's always horrible.






At least it's mildly funny.






This is almost _Christmas Shoes_ level bad. Can anything be worse than _Christmas Shoes_ though?


----------



## Sloe

I hate this song:


----------



## starthrower




----------



## starthrower




----------



## Klassik

Here's another Christmas tragedy:






The war is over? ****** The war on my ears is just starting!


----------



## Potiphera

Someone left a cake out in the rain! something, something, then, it took so long to bake it, I'll never get that recipe again, Ohh nooo! 



The other one that comes to mind is one by Georgie Fame, I Say Yeah , Yeah,! Sorry if that isn't the correct title, but I'd rather not bring it to mind. 


Another is, Unchained Melody, by the Righteous Brothers.



And another one I remember is so painfully awful by Dr. Hook,....... This jilted lover is making a phone call , but Silvia's mother answers the phone.............Silvia's Mother says, Siliva is busy, too busy to come to the phone....... Just too drawn out torturous! Wrist slitting, awful!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## ldiat

Potiphera said:


> Someone left a cake out in the rain! something, something, then, it took so long to bake it, I'll never get that recipe again, Ohh nooo!
> 
> The other one that comes to mind is one by Georgie Fame, I Say Yeah , Yeah,! Sorry if that isn't the correct title, but I'd rather not bring it to mind.
> 
> Another is, Unchained Melody, by the Righteous Brothers.
> 
> And another one I remember is so painfully awful by Dr. Hook,....... This jilted lover is making a phone call , but Silvia's mother answers the phone.............Silvia's Mother says, Siliva is busy, too busy to come to the phone....... Just too drawn out torturous! Wrist slitting, awful!


----------



## Potiphera

ldiat said:


>


Thanks Idiat. I like Richard Harris, but not this song . .


----------



## Sonata

Longview by Green Day. Terrible song.


----------



## Potiphera

This one is ghastly! But unusual to see a female drummer.


----------



## Marinera

^
Pretty awful...can't believe they were at the top of the charts. Gee.


----------



## Klassik

Yet more horrors that will make you wish it was Tax Day instead of Christmas:





















Actually, the last one is pretty awesome. It's not as good (or bad) as this though:








Sonata said:


> Longview by Green Day. Terrible song.


Is there anything by Green Day that isn't terrible?


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat

i do think handel did copy this for "Chi perde un momento" at the met with Ben Abdeslam.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Even if I was a complete retard this song would still insult my intelligence.


----------



## ldiat

elgars ghost said:


> Even if I was a complete retard this song would still insult my intelligence.


i got my dollar bills out bad


----------



## Capeditiea

Where to start?


----------



## ldiat

and i found this ouch


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

^ Wow that is bad - glad we never had that crap down under fueeeweee


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Capeditiea said:


> Where to start?


At the beginning


----------



## AeolianStrains

Klassik said:


>


Hard to believe he was 62 when he recorded this.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Schmaltz of the worst kind here


----------



## Capeditiea

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> At the beginning


Fine...

...no that is too hard... XD i was gonna start with Midieval, then Baroque, then Romanitic, then Classical, then Modern, Then the many various genres that spawned after 1900... but that would take all night...

So i shall simply state, Capeditiea - The Worst Song of All Time (which is no longer existant but that was the title.) 

edited to add information on how the song went.

15 seconds of static. 
a few clearing of throats 
7 taps on some metal object 
the effective distorted drumbeat in fff for about 15 minutes non stop 
a melodic tune of random string sections. (for about a minute.)
silence for about 10 minutes 
a blood curling scream... 
"next song"


----------



## ldiat




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Anything by Ed Sheridan is right up there


----------



## RogerExcellent

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Anything by Ed Sheridan is right up there


That is not music that is filth, just awful!


----------



## RogerExcellent




----------



## Norman Gunston




----------



## DaveM

So many wonderful songs, so little time.


----------



## ldiat

BUT I LIKE HIS TUNE:lol:


----------



## Vronsky

I had tough early childhood with stuff like this everywhere...






BTW, 'Maco' means Macho...


----------



## DaveM

Sorry, I know this song 'made' Wayne Newton, but...


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## Manxfeeder

DaveM said:


> Sorry, I know this song 'made' Wayne Newton, but...


Wayne Newton's voice freaked me out when I was a kid. Actually, it still does.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Duplicate post. Sorry.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Bluecrab

Vaneyes said:


>


Over a year later, I realize, but God yes. One of the most excruciating things ever recorded. The worst wussy song ever. This guy should be shot on general principle.


----------



## Norman Gunston

Yep its fckn awful in the top 10 of the worst


----------



## Varick

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


>


I'm only on page 3 of this thread and this has now become my favorite thread. This beats out strangest album covers thread.

Eddie, you're a f'ing genius with these posts. I have to go to bed now, but I will literally be laughing myself to sleep tonight. This stuff is GOLD!!!!! Keep 'em coming!!!!


----------



## Merl

I loathe George Ezra with a passion. Music for people who don't like music. Vile.


----------



## Varick

Victor Redseal said:


> What I dislike about threads as this is that they degenerate into people picking perfectly acceptable songs simply because they don't like them and we're supposed to agree. There is nothing wrong with Hey Jude or Cherish. On a similar thread on FB people started with awful songs but then one guy picks Thunderclap Newman's Something in the Air. That's the worst song you've ever heard?? So some on, folks, try to pick stuff most people would agree is awful before someone insists the Brandenburg Concertos were total garbage and it's no wonder they weren't performed in Bach's time.


And it happened. Most of what Vaneyes posted confirms your fears.



mtmailey said:


> Worst songs are mostly in HIP HOP /RAP music like gangster rap.
> View attachment 94422


There's some awesome rap and hip hop out there. Not your cup of tea? Great.



Tristan said:


> *Eh too many popular songs in the thread lately* (I love "Tik Tok"!). Needs more terrible European stuff:


Great recovery. You were right. That s awful!!!



ldiat said:


>


I loved this song. Never heard it before, but I love it because I'm convinced it doesn't take itself seriously. That video was just off the charts bad.

I wouldn't put children's songs in here. We all know most of them are horrible, but hey, it's for the kids.

I stopped again at page 9. There are just some great jems. Keep them coming.

V


----------



## Varick

And I must say, Eddie is a master at finding these horrible songs. Which begs the question, Eddie: Are you retired? If not, how the hell do you find the time? Regardless, I'm glad you have the time. I'm actually compiling some of these worst ones and am thinking of throwing a party with a theme of horrible songs.

V


----------



## Varick

Merl said:


> I loathe George Ezra with a passion. Music for people who don't like music. Vile.


We may be simpatico with our conductors when it comes to Beethoven my friend, but I gotta admit, I kinda dig this song. I've liked it from the first time I heard it when it came out.

V


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Tristan said:


> Eh too many popular songs in the thread lately (I love "Tik Tok"!). Needs more terrible European stuff:


Oh, please tell me this was the winning Lichtenstein entry for Eurovision in 2001! It's just like the sort of stuff my daughter was foisting on us when she was 9 years old.

Dubi dubi _very_ dumb...


----------



## ldiat

TurnaboutVox said:


> Oh, please tell me this was the winning Lichtenstein entry for Eurovision in 2001! It's just like the sort of stuff my daughter was foisting on us when she was 9 years old.
> 
> Dubi dubi _very_ dumb...


and i agree with very dumb just like................


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Varick said:


> And I must say, Eddie is a master at finding these horrible songs. Which begs the question, Eddie: Are you retired? If not, how the hell do you find the time? Regardless, I'm glad you have the time. I'm actually compiling some of these worst ones and am thinking of throwing a party with a theme of horrible songs.
> 
> V


No, not really, just very Eric Idle at work


----------



## endelbendel

Jon Jacob Jinglehammerschmidt.


----------



## ldiat

endelbendel said:


> Jon Jacob Jinglehammerschmidt.


could be thats my name too!


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith




----------



## Vronsky




----------



## Crawford Glissadevil

Good god you guys rummage through the garbage? Joining the fray...Tossing buckets of swill down the song septic tank.


----------



## Fredx2098

Looks like some weak examples here. How about something truly terrible:






The thumbnail already says a lot about it, but it's really worse than I could ever imagine.


----------



## bharbeke

Tay Zonday and John Anderson? It takes all kinds, I guess, because I like both of them a lot.


----------



## Sloe

I hate this song by the director of the TV series Chernobyl:


----------



## Jacck

I hate this song - Coco Jambo- Mr. President


----------



## Bwv 1080

got to be that 'had a bad day' song from the 2000s. Its so horrible I am not going to google the proper title or put up a link


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Older readers may recall (with nausea and loathing) a ditty entitled "How much is that doggie in the window?", surely a strong contender for the worst song ever unleashed on an unsuspecting public. It was sung by Patti Page, early in her career when she was not in a position to say no. She hated the song, even though it sold a great many copies, which only goes to prove that there's no gratitude in the music business.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## bharbeke

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


>


The song may be better with trumpets, but I sort of dig the surf rock interpretation they did.


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist

Very catchy and not the worst of all time, but still felt like posting it here.


----------



## starthrower

I thought Willie was cool until he did this.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Goes with this song, couldnt resist (this one is for Starthower):lol:


----------



## Vronsky




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

One for the Wagner Fans


----------



## Phil loves classical

I really hate this song


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

The new UK Anthem


----------



## LezLee

Bwv 1080 said:


> got to be that 'had a bad day' song from the 2000s. Its so horrible I am not going to google the proper title or put up a link







Agreed! Daniel Powter quite rightly, pretty much sank without trace.


----------



## elgar's ghost

I was going to post anything by the totally unlamented and shockingly untalented N-Dubz but I simply haven't the stomach for it.


----------



## Harmonie

LezLee said:


> Agreed! Daniel Powter quite rightly, pretty much sank without trace.


I remember that song getting really irritating back when it came out back in the mid(?) 2000s.

However, let me just say my last shift at work they played like all modern pop from the 2010s the entire flipping shift and I hate to say it, but Bad Day would have been a large breath of fresh air compared to that crap.


----------



## Merl

I absolutely hate this Latino-beat pop pap. This is the worst example. The auto tuned vocals just make it worse.


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist

OK guys... I think I found it.






True art right there.


----------



## Vronsky

Best video editing of all time.


----------



## Belowpar

Imagine. John Lennon.

Dirge like and even the piano playing is uninspired. The sentiment expressed in the lyric is a watered down wishy washy version of Marx. And anyone considering Marxism should contemplate where those desires for enforced equality have so often led. Written by a millionaire living in a mansion.

He made lots more money from this one. To my knowledge he didn't give any of it away.

Elton John re wrote the Lyric for him.

"John and Yoko were as bad as me when it came to shopping. The various apartments they owned in the Dakota [in New York City] were so full of priceless artworks, antiques and clothes that I once sent them a card, rewriting the lyrics to 'Imagine': 'Imagine six apartments, it isn't hard to do, one is full of fur coats, another's full of shoes.'"

Next time you hear it. Listen closely, It's truly awful and sadly musically so boring. This from a man who before he became self obsessed had so much life.


----------



## elgar's ghost

John Lennon once said that that _Imagine_ was no less visceral than all the spleen-venting tracks on his debut album - the difference was that he had learned to 'sugar-coat the message' to make it more digestible. Hmm...


----------



## Roger Knox

_Exes and Oh's_ by Elle King is a serious contender, or case (if you will). Jaded two-chord joke.


----------



## elgar's ghost

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Goes with this song, couldnt resist (this one is for Starthower):lol:


I love this! A really good arena-rock pastiche. Unlike some, I like Zappa even when the humour is puerile ('my b***s feel like a pair of maracas' is a great line).


----------



## DaveM

Belowpar said:


> Imagine. John Lennon.
> Dirge like and even the piano playing is uninspired. The sentiment expressed in the lyric is a watered down wishy washy version of Marx. And anyone considering Marxism should contemplate where those desires for enforced equality have so often led. Written by a millionaire living in a mansion.
> 
> He made lots more money from this one. To my knowledge he didn't give any of it away.
> Elton John re wrote the Lyric for him.
> 
> "John and Yoko were as bad as me when it came to shopping. The various apartments they owned in the Dakota [in New York City] were so full of priceless artworks, antiques and clothes that I once sent them a card, rewriting the lyrics to 'Imagine': 'Imagine six apartments, it isn't hard to do, one is full of fur coats, another's full of shoes.'"
> 
> Next time you hear it. Listen closely, It's truly awful and sadly musically so boring. This from a man who before he became self obsessed had so much life.


On the contrary, it's a very clever song revered by millions. John Lennon was at times a very troubled man and I never looked on him as an overall deep-thinking individual with a profound message, but as with most music I like, I don't make value judgments on it based on who wrote it.


----------



## Tristan

I'm sure this was posted already, but I hadn't thought about this song in years and suddenly it came into my mind and I remembered that it's bad in a very unique way:






I've heard the story that this song originated with the artist making "placeholder" noises for yet-unwritten lyrics, but liking the sound of it and so he released the song in this state. I haven't confirmed that that's true, though.


----------

